# World Of Warcraft Char Names and Servers



## girly_boi_kyi (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought it might be time for FA to bow down to WoW  
on a serious note, post your WoW Chars alongside there Respective servers and who knows, maybe this will be a hit and we will get it stickied.

my chars:

bigbadwulf Warrior Thrall

Edor Druid Thrall

iamwarlock Warlock Thrall

Vynlan Death Knight Thrall


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Will not do this, I don't want furries stalking me when I'm chilling with my friends on WoW >:c


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 22, 2010)

LÃ¬lith - Mug'thol
Luigy -Mug'thol
Zomgie - Mug'thol

Hit me up...NO FREE GOLD OR RUNS PERIOD unless i offer them =P


----------



## Moses Supposes (Feb 22, 2010)

Polow - Arygos

just started, only real char haha. Rogue.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash Levitt said:


> Polow - Arygos
> 
> just started, only real char haha. Rogue.



DON'T PLAY ROGUE!!!!! I got mine all the way to 80 and now he's worthless since there's too many damage class players. Play something that can heal. Paladins are nice.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 22, 2010)

Roll a DK, that's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

hlfb said:


> Roll a DK, that's what all the cool kids are doing.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

actually I'm doing that, but only to play with friends :3 and I can actually play eps and do rotations :3


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 22, 2010)

This is why we still need a world of warcraft sticky.


----------



## Kyowai (Feb 22, 2010)

Ebonthunder - 80 Tauren Warrior, Feathermoon

I have plenty of other alts as well, but Ebon is my main character. Feathermoon is a roleplaying server. Yes, I do roleplay and yes, I will encourage you to come chat with me. I will also encourage you to roleplay, as I have an ongoing storyline regarding the creation of a Tauren tribe.

So if you want to join in on the establishment of actual, living and breathing Tauren lore, please get in contact with me, either here or in game. As appeasement, I give you this character reference sheet of Ebonthunder (aka Ebon Thundermoon), done by Blackmane.

(NSFW)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2010)

-censored name- 72 Blood Elf hunter Farstriders
-censored name- 80 Blood Elf Death Knight Farstriders
-censored name- 35 Orc Warlock Farstriders


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys are pussies.  There's an ignore list for a reason.

Solveig - Ravenholdt - Human Warrior 80


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> You guys are pussies.  There's an ignore list for a reason.
> 
> Solveig - Ravenholdt - Human Warrior 80



There's a thing called "Log on or create a new Alt, then bug them". I've had that happen before.

Most of the time Blizz does not respond to harassment tickets.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2010)

Jayantok 
Troll Hunter
Level 46
Silver Hand

shittiest server ever
im thinking of transferring out of it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

I decided to get back into this game after quitting it last october... Anyone on stormreaver?



Kyowai said:


> Ebonthunder - 80 Tauren Warrior, Feathermoon
> 
> I have plenty of other alts as well, but Ebon is my main character. Feathermoon is a roleplaying server. Yes, I do roleplay and yes, I will encourage you to come chat with me. I will also encourage you to roleplay, as I have an ongoing storyline regarding the creation of a Tauren tribe.
> 
> ...



My tauren shaman was a god damn rebel. Fuck your nature shit I got a god damn helicopter and hand grenades.


----------



## Kyowai (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My tauren shaman was a god damn rebel. Fuck your nature shit I got a god damn helicopter and hand grenades.


I ... never said anything about enforcing stereotypical roles. I wouldn't fault you for it - in fact, it'd be nice for a change, so long as you roleplayed it out. <shrug>


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I decided to get back into this game after quitting it last october... Anyone on stormreaver?
> 
> 
> 
> My tauren shaman was a god damn rebel. Fuck your nature shit I got a god damn helicopter and hand grenades.



Oh you. :3

Engineers for the win.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

Dhelm  80 druid Draka
Takuun 80 DK    Draka

XAERUN IS NOT ON THE SERVER SO DON'T ASK.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh you. :3
> 
> Engineers for the win.


Hell yeah brah, been one since launch!



Kyowai said:


> I ... never said anything about enforcing stereotypical roles. I wouldn't fault you for it - in fact, it'd be nice for a change, so long as you roleplayed it out. <shrug>



I won't be server transferring once I start playing again so don't worry about it.


Also did they ever put in that cross server chat thing?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah brah, been one since launch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.
Cross-server dungeon diving. 
It's just like trying to find a group in chat....except without the chatting and you do not know who you'll get.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nope.
> Cross-server dungeon diving.
> It's just like trying to find a group in chat....except without the chatting and you do not know who you'll get.


At least it'll be more fun to troll since they'll probably never speak to you again. I can be the most stereotypical furry ever and piss them off.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least it'll be more fun to troll since they'll probably never speak to you again. I can be the most stereotypical furry ever and piss them off.



You can, but they also implemented the Vote kick.
Which you'd be abusing... >.>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You can, but they also implemented the Vote kick.
> Which you'd be abusing... >.>


I would only votekick the 12 year old idiots, I'm usually pretty chill in that game actually...

Also is there a way to "prefer" people so that you can do dungeons with cross server friends? I assume no.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would only votekick the 12 year old idiots, I'm usually pretty chill in that game actually...
> 
> Also is there a way to "prefer" people so that you can do dungeons with cross server friends? I assume no.



No. I wish they did.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No. I wish they did.


Damnit. Blizzard why have you not taken advantage of that yet -_-


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I have a character on Runetotem. I started playing so I can spend time with my siblings. Lv 80 Human Paladin. Name of Basilstag.


----------



## girly_boi_kyi (Feb 24, 2010)

if your not going to do it then dont post....its rather annoying.


----------



## girly_boi_kyi (Feb 24, 2010)

thank you all for partcipating. make sure to tell your friends! ^.^


----------



## Morroke (Feb 24, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64002


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Markoh-Crushridge
I'm a tauren druid
**I don't get on too much since I don't have WoW installed on my computer..


----------



## JasenTamiia (Feb 27, 2010)

Jasemine <Twilights Call> lvl 64 Undead Warlock - The Scryers


----------



## iKerochu (Feb 28, 2010)

A hunterrr.
:3


----------



## Kurama0900 (Feb 28, 2010)

Huatar, level 80 Tauren Warrior of Wyrmrest Accord
Former Chieftain of the Earthspear Tribe.


----------



## Fluster (Mar 1, 2010)

Betray Druid - Night Elf - Darkmoonfaire (spelling)
Astrials - Rogue - Blood Elf - Darkmoonfaire
Snowdrop - Warlock - Deathknight - Darkmoonfaire


----------

